# The "Place a sticker on the above poster" game! XD



## LadyJirachu (Aug 20, 2015)

You can describe what type of sticker it is, too! I hope it'll be a nice one XD

*no one is above me, so i'll just place a random whatever sticker on the forum XD*


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 1, 2015)

*puts a cute little green swirl sticker on your face*


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 2, 2015)

*put's a raichu sticker on your face :D*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 3, 2015)

*puts an Ash sticker on your cheek*


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 4, 2015)

*gives you a scyther sticker :D you're welcome~*


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 2, 2015)

I give you a Chibiterasu sticker.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Oct 4, 2015)

I looked him up and he is adorable thank you :D

*give's you a dragonfly sticker* Who doesn't like dragonflies, anyways? X3


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 12, 2015)

Yeah, dragonflies are pretty and cool.

*puts a Fancy Vivillon sticker on you*


----------



## LadyJirachu (Oct 16, 2015)

^ That sticker sounds awesome :D

*give's you a sticker of a random guy i concider hot XD just for the lulz*


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 27, 2015)

*gives you a Hello Kitty sticker because I don't know*


----------



## LadyJirachu (Nov 1, 2015)

I love hello kitty! Thank you :D

*give's you a sticker of your favorite animal^^ cuz i can XD*


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Mar 31, 2020)

*Gives you a Sanrio sticker*


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 31, 2020)

*gives you a Pikachu sticker :)*


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Mar 31, 2020)

*Gives you a Sylveon sticker*


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 31, 2020)

*gives you a sticker of Greninja throwing a water shuriken :3*


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 3, 2020)

*Gives you a pokeball sticker*


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 3, 2020)

*gives you a charizard sticker :3*


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 3, 2020)

Gives you a waffle sticker because waffles are pretty cool.


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 4, 2020)

*Gives you a chocolate bar sticker*


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm giving you an apple shaped sticker, because I bought apples at trader joe's that i like the flavor of a lot. I ate two of them yesterday :)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 4, 2020)

I'll give you a sticker that says "Cool" on it.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm giving you a sticker of a food you like :)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 4, 2020)

Greninlucarizardlup said:


> (Please edit that above post, it's personal)


(edited) (now you can post a new sticker ;3)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm giving you a Jirachu sticker.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm giving you a Mario Kart sticker :)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 4, 2020)

I'll give you a sticker that says "Awesome" on it.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm giving you a sticker of a Lucario using Power Up Punch :3


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm giving you a sticker of a Kalos GYM badge


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 5, 2020)

^ thank you so much (i almost lost korrina last night. that post is a huge comfort...) :)

*gives a HUGE thank you sticker :D*


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 9, 2020)

*gives a sticker of the ppg :3*


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 11, 2020)

*Gives a sticker Sanrio-related sticker*


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 11, 2020)

^ lol, i'm a sticker xD

*gives a sticker shaped sticker xD*


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 11, 2020)

*Gives a regular sticker* :P


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 11, 2020)

*gives a GLITTER OVERLOADED sticker xD*


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 11, 2020)

*Gives a sparkly pink glitter sticker*


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 12, 2020)

*gives a running shoe sticker :P*


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 12, 2020)

^ Is that because I like running a lot?

*Gives a pink dress sticker*


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 12, 2020)

^ yep :P

*gives an easter bunny sticker (even though i don't wanna celebrate much today.....maybe later today, i might change my mind, but i'm going through a tough time)*


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm giving a sticker of clefairy because i feel like sharing girly pink stickers after looking at that pretty blog i found on tumblr x'D


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 16, 2020)

I'll give a sticker of a GameCube controller.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 16, 2020)

I give an EPIC TYPO sticker :P ^


----------

